# Fiscal fines



## cab65 (Jul 1, 2011)

Good morning
I have received a notice of fines relating to a late payment in 2009. At that time I had a demand for payment that I had already paid to my fiscal representative , one year previously,when I queried this he explained that the payment had been overlooked by his new secretary but would now be paid.
I asked if their would be a fine for late payment and he said that if there was it would be his responsibility. 
Four years later I have received notification of the fine but he now.says that I must pay it. I do still have the email explaining that it was his secretary that hadn't paid it on time. He is no longer my fiscal representative but this should not mean he doesn't have a responsibility for the time that he was. I am very aware that the fines will increase until they are paid but am loathe to pay them when I don't think I should. Any advise would be very welcome.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Whether you like it or not you should pay the fine to put a stop to any further increases, otherwise they just escalate and Financas will now hold you responsible not your former rep.

Once you have the receipt send copy and copy of email & covering letter* by signed for Registered mail* to your former representative and request reimbursement and reminding him this was his responsibility to pay original amount on time and as he incurred fine he was responsible for payment, how you go from there depends on his reaction and what any T&C you had with him
Good luck

ps *there's very little likelihood* that Financas would reduce or stop fine because it wasn't your fault in first place, but there is currently an "offer" so make sure your fine reflects this
"The new scheme of regularization of debts to the tax authorities and social security is ready to start. So, starting tomorrow (November 1) and until December 20, taxpayers will be able to pay the debtors respective debts benefiting from the exemption of interest , administrative costs and 10% reduction of fines."


----------

